# † مخدع الصلاة †



## ABOTARBO (11 يناير 2011)

*مخدع الصلاة





وأما أنت فمتى صليت فادخل إلى مخدعك واغلق بابك وصلِ إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية ( مت 6: 6 )

المقصود بدخول المخدع هو أن تُبعد كل واحد من فكرك، ولا تنشغل إلا بأبيك الذي أنت في حضرته. وغلق الباب خلفك يعني أن تعزل في الخارج كل مشغولية بأي شيء وبأي إنسان وتنفرد مع الله وحده لتسكب قلبك قدامه.

وفي العهد القديم ورد التحريض لشعب الله في ظروف عصيبة "هلم يا شعبي ادخل مخادعك واغلق أبوابك خلفك. اختبئ نحو لحيظة حتى يعبر الغضب" ( إش 26: 20 ).

وأعتقد أن هذا القول الكريم بالوحي كان في فكر المسيح وهو يحرّض تلاميذه بالدخول إلى المخدع وإغلاق الباب خلفهم ليصلّوا إلى أبيهم الذي يرى في الخفاء ويجازي.

ولا شك أنه امتياز عظيم أن يتوفر لك هذا "المخدع" الذي تتمتع فيه بالخلوة مع الله دون سواه. وإذا كان سجودنا يُسمَّى في العهد الجديد الدخول إلى الأقداس، وإذا كانت صلاتنا تُسمىّ الاقتراب إلى عرش النعمة، الذي هو كرسي الرحمة أو غطاء التابوت داخل قدس الأقداس، فكيف كان هذا المكان في العهد القديم؟ لقد كان مكاناً معزولاً تماماً ومن كل الجهات عن العالم الخارجي، 
هكذا ينبغي أن يكون وضعنا ونحن نقترب إلى الله.

فحسن أن يكون لك خلوتك في مكان بعيد عن الناس وعن الضوضاء؛ في الحقل كإسحق، أو على سطح المنزل كبطرس، أو في موضع خلاء أو في أحد الجبال كربنا يسوع ( تك 24: 63 ؛ أع10: 9؛ لو5: 16، 6: 12 ...) لكن يظل قصد الرب الحقيقي أبعد من مجرد الشكل الخالي من المضمون. إنه يهمه في المقام الأول حالة القلب.

ادخل إلى مخدعك إذاً وابعد الكل عن تفكيرك وأنت في محضر الله، وثق أنك إذا أغلقت الباب خلفك سيفتح لك الله باب السماء في وجهك. وإذا انشغلت به وحده سيصغي هو إليك. و "إن ... ألقيت التبر على التراب وذهب أوفير بين حصا الأودية ... حينئذ تتلذذ بالقدير وترفع إلى الله وجهك. تصلي له فيستمع لك" ( أي 22: 23 -27).


منقول
*​


----------



## اليعازر (11 يناير 2011)

*شكرا على الموضوع 


ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يناير 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*


*ميرسى أستاذى للمشاركة الطيبة
الرب يباركم*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


*ميرسى أستاذى للمشاركة الطيبة
الرب يباركم*


----------



## happy angel (15 يناير 2011)

> *ادخل إلى مخدعك إذاً وابعد الكل عن تفكيرك وأنت في محضر الله، وثق أنك إذا أغلقت الباب خلفك سيفتح لك الله باب السماء في وجهك. وإذا انشغلت به وحده سيصغي هو إليك. و "إن ... ألقيت التبر على التراب وذهب أوفير بين حصا الأودية ... حينئذ تتلذذ بالقدير وترفع إلى الله وجهك. تصلي له فيستمع لك" ( أي 22: 23 -27).*​


*ميرسى ياابنى موضوع جميل جداا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى موضوع جميل جداا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


 *
ربنا يخليكى يا أمى
**ميرسى  للمشاركة الطيبة
الرب يباركم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا لمجهودك
الرب يباركك​


----------

